# Arimidex - Pharmacom lab test result from Simec AG



## Darius P (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello guys,
   A long awaited lab test report received from Simec. Sample sent by us several months ago for HLPC testing. Very few labs actually have lab reports on their PCT products.

Arimidex 1mg

All results are verifiable through SIMEC AG's website, worldwide leading laboratory from Switzerland in chromatography testing.
   More results on our store page.

Thank you!


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 6, 2016)

oh shot this has to be legit I can't wait to order my gear and pct from a website I can find with google.... ducking retarted


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 6, 2016)

Kinda funny bc 7 new posts down a guy is talking about getting scammed by pharmacom , pharmacom is a bunch of scammers


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2016)

Who are you and why would we trust that what you sent was the actual product or that the lab report is legit at all. I can make one of those too but I am busy not shilling illegal drugs on a website indexed by google.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2016)

but pob its a worldwide leading laboratory from Switzerland in chromatography testing


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who are you and why would we trust that what you sent was the actual product or that the lab report is legit at all. I can make one of those too but I am busy not shilling illegal drugs on a website indexed by google.



If you look on eroids Darius is the guy who is a spokesman/sakes rep for pharmacom that's why he's posting his garbage here


----------



## Darius P (Jun 8, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> oh shot this has to be legit I can't wait to order my gear and pct from a website I can find with google.... ducking retarted





Redrum1327 said:


> Kinda funny bc 7 new posts down a guy is talking about getting scammed by pharmacom , pharmacom is a bunch of scammers





PillarofBalance said:


> Who are you and why would we trust that what you sent was the actual product or that the lab report is legit at all. I can make one of those too but I am busy not shilling illegal drugs on a website indexed by google.





Bro Bundy said:


> but pob its a worldwide leading laboratory from Switzerland in chromatography testing





Redrum1327 said:


> If you look on eroids Darius is the guy who is a spokesman/sakes rep for pharmacom that's why he's posting his garbage here





Why am I a retarded Sir? I'm running a store since 2008 which is the official distributor for Pharmacom Labs and which is discussed on 11 boards where we're sponsors or members.
   Also, I'm a member of Pharmacom Labs team since our company was founded in 2006.

You'll find on our website videos and a detailed presentation of our production facility, our sponsored athletes, some of them winners in 2016 at Arnold Classic Europe and Brazil +100kg and many more info of our company and business conduct. We have a level of transparency which is unprecedented for this industry and real things to prove it.

All lab test reports are 100% real. We're working with the same lab, SIMEC, which is used by the AnabolicLab.com program.  The fact that the results can be checked by contacting the Swiss company is an evidence we wanted to highlight regarding the report's legitimacy.
   Likewise, since 2014 we pay for all the lab tests our customers decided to make at any independent labs of their choice. We reship the tested products and reimburse the cost immediately. Lots of experienced members from MESO (thinksteroids) or AnabolicSteroidForums already took advantage of this promo and posted the results, boards where Pharmacom is one of the most discussed suppliers.
   Another permanent offer we advertise is the 100$ store credit for a blood test result shared online. All this info is available through our retail store.

"scammed by pharmacom" is indeed another thread from this board but you guys should read the full content before expressing any conclusions. I respect the fact that this is one of the few unmoderated boards where everybody can express freely but that's not a reason to falsely judge a source and throw those kind of words.

Why do you call our gear garbage Sir? Can you please provide a proof that can sustain this claim?


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 8, 2016)

Darius P said:


> Why am I a retarded Sir? I'm running a store since 2008 which is the official distributor for Pharmacom Labs and which is discussed on 11 boards where we're sponsors or members.
> Also, I'm a member of Pharmacom Labs team since our company was founded in 2006.
> 
> You'll find on our website videos and a detailed presentation of our production facility, our sponsored athletes, some of them winners in 2016 at Arnold Classic Europe and Brazil +100kg and many more info of our company and business conduct. We have a level of transparency which is unprecedented for this industry and real things to prove it.
> ...



You don't seem to understand Darius, for the record iv bought your tren ace,

The thing is every time someone says your a scammer you immediately post up lab results, it looks staged to say the least 


Your product should be able to speak for itself, your responses make you look quite foolish.


-BigMike, prince of Detroit


----------



## Darius P (Jun 8, 2016)

I also posted several blood test results of our customers using our HGH and also a lab report of our HGH raws purity on a different thread here. You should check them out and let me know if they're also garbage:  ugbodybuilding.com/threads/21482-Var-NOT-Dbol-probably-!!!/page2?highlight=pharmacom


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2016)

I dont talk to people like you darius... but ill make an exception why would anyone trust you or the bs you post?Guys like you come on the boards and always feel that people need to trust anything and everything you post because u rep(shill) some dime a dozen ugl shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2016)

Darius this isn't gonna go well for you here. It's just gonna be one long drawn out flame fest.   You might do well to spend your time at boards where people will believe what a salesman tells them. We tend to be more skeptical.


----------



## Darius P (Jun 8, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> You don't seem to understand Darius, for the record iv bought your tren ace,
> 
> The thing is every time someone says your a scammer you immediately post up lab results, it looks staged to say the least
> 
> ...



   Sir, it makes no difference to me if several unfounded malicious comments are written. They'll have no impact on our sales. However, given the level of commitment me and my team offers makes me unable not to react to absurd statements as the ones from above.
     Our brand is growing year by year and us, as the official retail store we hope to mark 100.000 shipped orders since we first launched the store. 

We're now sponsoring 6 IFBB Pros (2 of them already logging their progress on BoP and ASF board) and many other BB. Pics on our store website.
   As part of our free sample promos we're offering each month on the boards we're sponsors samples to test, around 15-20k each month worth of gear giveaway.

thank you!


----------



## Darius P (Jun 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Darius this isn't gonna go well for you here. It's just gonna be one long drawn out flame fest.   You might do well to spend your time at boards where people will believe what a salesman tells them. We tend to be more skeptical.



   Sir, with all due respect, things started the same way over at MESO several years ago, now our threads have 20k replies and we're the most discussed and respected company from there.  As you well know it's one of the oldest boards, also unmoderated. 

I'm a salesman with an impeccable reputation and i don't think this is something hard to verify or that time wouldn't reveal.

However, i will take notice of your warning and if things will escalate i will politely withdraw.

Thank you!


----------



## Dex (Jun 8, 2016)

Darius P said:


> Sir, it makes no difference to me if several unfounded malicious comments are written. They'll have no impact on our sales. However, given the level of commitment me and my team offers makes me unable not to react to absurd statements as the ones from above.
> Our brand is growing year by year and us, as the official retail store we hope to mark 100.000 shipped orders since we first launched the store.
> 
> We're now sponsoring 6 IFBB Pros (2 of them already logging their progress on BoP and ASF board) and many other BB. Pics on our store website.
> ...



I have zero experience with Pharmacon products and don't know if it is legit or not. Since it is a website, it is more than likely a scam. There are many other scams on the Internet with excellent salespeople, like yourself, that are helping to make a successful business. However, this does not prove that Pharmacon is legit. It just proves that you are good at your job, have a decent website, and could have fake positive comments & labs about your gear. 

If we have people on the board that have labs and results from Pharmacon, I would like to see them. I know it is unlikely since most people who order from a website won't have the best knowledge and therefore won't have done labs. 

For any noob reading this thread, please research more about this before putting your money into Darius' pocket. These posts seem like he just wants to come advertise and take advantage of the ignorant.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 8, 2016)

Well, I am very interested to know who is Frank Dawson, how he came by with a prescribed medicine for treatment of breast cancer and why will he test it.

I'm sure that a quick check up with Simecs' servers database will give at least the details of who paid for the test (even if Frank Dawson is a fictitious name, someone still have to pay for the test).

Wow, I even have the test number, the date and the number of the receipt. Hell, I bet I can even get all the info I want just by picking up the phone and call them.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 8, 2016)

And yet... This Darius guy is well mannered and eloquent. Got to give him credit for the way he handles himself as a salesman.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2016)

Darius P said:


> Sir, with all due respect, things started the same way over at MESO several years ago, now our threads have 20k replies and we're the most discussed and respected company from there.  As you well know it's one of the oldest boards, also unmoderated.
> 
> I'm a salesman with an impeccable reputation and i don't think this is something hard to verify or that time wouldn't reveal.
> 
> ...



I appreciate you not acting like a douche actually so thank you.  My comments were meant to let you know about UG culture. It's much different than Meso. I am of cours3 familiar with meso and the posts about pharmacom.

Regardless of whether you are trustworthy or reputable the culture here among our members particularly the older or Elite members is that posts essentially advertising the sale of steroids and ancillaries attract unwanted attention.  We don't wish to have our url in LE affidavits.

So long as we don't see links posted by you, you are welcome to post in this forum though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2016)

Im interested in getting to know frank dawson as well


----------

